# SSH grafisch aufpeppen?



## BAD_GHOST (6. März 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das man SSH ein wenig grafisch aufpeppt z.B. wenn ich mich mit  PUTTY einlogge das dann eine Art loginbox kommt, könnte man das vielleicht mit (X)dialog realisieren


----------



## JohannesR (6. März 2005)

Nein, das geht nicht. Das will man auch nicht. Das X-Forwarding auf Windows-Rechner ist nicht moeglich.


----------

